# Au Sable hen.......finally



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

finally hooked into a steelie when I was actually fishing for steelhead, lol. Hopefully I cropped the pic down enough to not give away the hole even though some will be able to tell (not a secret anyways)



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

One of my favorite spots. Congrats!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Make sure that head gets turned in!


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

got the head in the freezer, where do I turn it in to and what are they looking for?? Is there a wire in the head (microchip or whatever) that holds the fish's info and stocking data, if there is any?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

hfitch said:


> got the head in the freezer, where do I turn it in to and what are they looking for?? Is there a wire in the head (microchip or whatever) that holds the fish's info and stocking data, if there is any?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Tag in snout that is coded. Tells them where stocked. When. Yadda yadda

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

hfitch said:


> got the head in the freezer, where do I turn it in to and what are they looking for?? Is there a wire in the head (microchip or whatever) that holds the fish's info and stocking data, if there is any?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good job. Yes, the head has a coded-wire tag in the snout. Turn it into your nearest DNR office.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

will do!! Do they give you info on the fish?? I caught a tagged walleye once when we were trolling out of Port Sanilac that had some lip jewelry. I turned it in and they sent me a letter. Fish had been tagged 3 years prior in the Titt. River. It was really interesting to get all this info plus help them with studying fish migrations and patterns. She was 28" long and weighted a little over 8 pounds.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

